# 10g Bolbitis



## moedeang (Apr 14, 2006)

Boy Howdy my Bolbitis is growing great.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice tank and extremely healthy ferns but I think it's a bit overstocked. My sight gets lost in all those fishes and I can't really focus on the scape.
A great tank nevertheless


----------



## moedeang (Apr 14, 2006)

I have too much of everything in the tank. i have not pruned the plants in sometime. the Glo-lite Tetras are there to provide movement in an otherwise 3d painting.


----------



## ProAquatics (May 7, 2009)

i love it!! great job on the java log


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool aquascape. I do suggest removing some, if not all of those fish and replacing them with much smaller fish and not so many. That many fish distracts the eye from your scape and also having fewer and smaller fish will make your aquarium look bigger then it actually is.


----------



## moedeang (Apr 14, 2006)

What do yall suggest i do with my fish.? if you guys know of any LFS that accept trade ins on glo-lite tetras let me know.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are my suggestions, you can decide how many you want to get, just make sure it is a smaller school.

Black Neon Tetras
Silver Tip Tetras
Emerald Eyed Rasboras

Pretty much just smaller fish like tetras and rasboras that are not to distracting.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a ten gallon tank with ferns and some glowlights and for some reason your tank looks a lot smaller. Great looking tank though. What type of lighting do you have over this?
I don't know about black neons BenBOMB...I have some and they get much bigger than glowlights.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just listing off small duller colored fish, didn't really check in with max sizes. Just giving a basic idea.


----------



## moedeang (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: 10g Bolbitis Update*

I rescaped and the plants grew out a bit. is it good that the leaves are so big.?


----------



## moedeang (Apr 14, 2006)

Its a jungle out there


----------



## Mikeracing77 (May 15, 2009)

Really nice! I love the jungle look.


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

could we get a full tank shot? 

I like your set up, it looks nice.


----------



## Slappy*McFish (Aug 11, 2007)

I think it looks great. I'd keep the Glowlights, myself. I had some in a 10g years ago. As far as the tank looking small, well...it IS small. It's a 10g! LOL, don't fret.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet setup, I used to have a lot of fish like you do in my 10 gallon and over time it just caught up. Goodluck.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

what type of lighting do you have over this?

any updates so far?


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah let's see some updates Moedeang.


----------

